# Help Me ID COrys



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

What species of corys are they...they're really nice....help me determine their species.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks like a sterbas Cory (corydoras sterbai)


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Definetely Sterbai


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree with Ashley & Fishnut. Great pictures BTW! If you are really into corys, may I recommend a book I just ordered called Identifying Corydoradinae Catfish. If you order from that website, he also signs and numbers your book. You can also order it a little cheaper at www.fishbookstore.com.


----------

